# 22.5 degree elbow fitting



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Can I ask why? Never used one in copper, but they have to exist, right?


----------



## spalacios (Mar 8, 2013)

*response*

I need to repair a fiberglass tent pole and cannot find a replacement ferrule in that size and angle.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Why would a tent pole be at an angle? Just Curious. Can you use back to back lag eyebolts, a bolt, two fender washers, and a self locking nut? Maybe you can find an umbrella knuckle, like they use on a big umbrealla for a picnic table?


----------



## spalacios (Mar 8, 2013)

The ferrule has to be bent because of the shape of the canopy that the fiberglass poles support.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Any box store or real plumbing supply should have them.
There's dozen of places on the net stocking them. But's seen them at Lowes and HD.


----------



## spalacios (Mar 8, 2013)

Ive been checking online for over an hour and have only found at closest a 45 degree angle one. I also checked the websites of Lowes and HD nd they dont have it either.


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

never seen a 22 in copper. you can make a swing joint may look funny but will give you the degrees you need. 


swing joint regular 90 coupled with street 90.​


----------



## spalacios (Mar 8, 2013)

Sorry, I wasnt very clear, it does NOT have to be copper. It can be aluminum or steel as well, i just thought copper would be more common. And thank you for all of your help.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No box store list everything they sell on there web site. 
Got to get out of the chair and go get it.
http://www.bing.com/search?q=22-1/2.../2+degree+copper+elbow&sc=0-16&sp=-1&qs=n&sk=


----------



## spalacios (Mar 8, 2013)

I can only look online for now, too much snow.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

WHy dont you just buy soft copper and bend it yourself with a spring tubing bender? Is this one of those Mr. Rogers umbrella tents? I thought the ferrules were straight, and the rods bent. How about some rubber tubing and a couple of hose clamps?


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

I've never seen a 22 in less then 1 1/4"
Thought about using soft copper tubing and bending it?


----------



## spalacios (Mar 8, 2013)

I thought of that, but i dont think that would work, the poles are under alot of tension and I'm afraid that another storm or high winds might just bend it again. And no, it is not even a tent, it is a sports netting system.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Maybe you can be a bit less cryptic and tell up what you are actually trying to do. This is getting like a game show where you give us hints and we try to figure out what you are trying to do. There are a lot of smart people here at your disposal, but we need the facts, Jack.


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

To much snow? there is never to much snow unless one is in a few parts of Alaska where there can be Feet with in a Week.....

Did the fiber glass pole break? is that it? why not get some fiber glass repair kit and put it back together?


----------



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

They have them here.


----------

